# Hyatt 1400 pts bargain



## nolesman98 (Jul 5, 2008)

I just snagged a windward point 1400 pt unit for $5,500!!  I know it still needs to go through ROFR, but from what I'm hearing on TUG, most of what Hyatt is buying back is 1880 pts or better, so I think I'm ok.

Anyway, nothing ventured nothing gained.

By the way I was curious if any of you veteran TUGERS can answer a Hyatt question for me.  If I were to buy two Hyatt 1400 pt units, could I combine the pts from the two to be able to trade to a platinum or diamond week somewhere?  I know I would have double the maintenance fees if I bought two "cheap" units versus one more expensive unit, but could you do this?


----------



## Emi (Jul 5, 2008)

Hyatt has one of the most restrictive programs. You can only use the points to reserve in the club 6 months before your use date up to one day before. You are actually buying a "fixed week" which is your use week. So if you own a July week, you can only reserve in other Hyatt from January to June. You would have to buy your second week with the same use week date to combine the points to use in the club. In other words, if you own a July week and bought a January week, you would never be able to combine the points because their Club Use Period are different.


----------



## Carmel85 (Jul 5, 2008)

nolesman98 said:


> I just snagged a windward point 1400 pt unit for $5,500!!  I know it still needs to go through ROFR, but from what I'm hearing on TUG, most of what Hyatt is buying back is 1880 pts or better, so I think I'm ok.
> 
> Anyway, nothing ventured nothing gained.
> 
> By the way I was curious if any of you veteran TUGERS can answer a Hyatt question for me.  If I were to buy two Hyatt 1400 pt units, could I combine the pts from the two to be able to trade to a platinum or diamond week somewhere?  I know I would have double the maintenance fees if I bought two "cheap" units versus one more expensive unit, but could you do this?




Congratulations GREAT buy at $5,500!!!  What week?

Hyatt has one of the *LEAST* restrictive programs

Yes you can combine your points if you buy another 1400 point hyatt week. Put the Hyatt timeshare in a family trust or a company name(llc) the titles have to be exact same ownership. You can trade into a 2200 or 2200 (2 bedroom) or even a 3 bedroom Platinum week 2680 points.

yes it is better if you can buy a week close to the same week you own so you can have full use of your points ALL 2800 point.  I also believe there could be a 4-6 week window between you two weeks you own that way you can get points and have some time for next years points to come in (questions send PM please)

Remember if you buy week 1  or Jan 1 week you have 1 year to make a reservation ONLY or then it get a little complicated 60 days or less to use your points.

I think Hyatt is the best and easiest program to use with great customer service.

Send me a PM if you have other questions.

Welcome to Hyatt you will need that other 1400 points real soon.

Remember to look at KAl's website excellent info.

bob


----------



## DeweyWhopper (Jul 5, 2008)

Emi said:


> You can only use the points to reserve in the club 6 months before your use date up to one day before.



Not exactly.  Its true that many units get released at the 6 month window if not reserved.  But some get released even sooner.  Here is a quick look at availability at two resorts, almost 12 months from now:

Hyatt Lake Tahoe
 Unit  Check in Date  Check out Date  Nights  Points  
 2BR Tue May 26, 2009 Thu May 28, 2009  2 380 
 2BR Thu May 28, 2009 Sat May 30, 2009  2 380 
 2BR Tue Jun 09, 2009 Thu Jun 11, 2009  2 380 
 2BR Tue Jun 30, 2009 Thu Jul 02, 2009  2 400 

Hyatt Coconut Point
 Unit  Check in Date  Check out Date  Nights  Points  
 2BR Sun Jun 07, 2009 Tue Jun 09, 2009  2 210 
 2BR Tue Jun 09, 2009 Thu Jun 11, 2009  2 210 
 2BR Tue May 26, 2009 Thu May 28, 2009  2 210 
 2BR Tue Jun 30, 2009 Thu Jul 02, 2009  2 240 
 2BR Thu Jul 02, 2009 Sat Jul 04, 2009  2 240 
 STD Tue Jun 30, 2009 Thu Jul 02, 2009  2 90 
 STD Thu Jul 02, 2009 Sat Jul 04, 2009  2 90 
 1BR Tue May 26, 2009 Thu May 28, 2009  2 140 

I think Hyatt has great flexibility...

Dewey


----------



## DeweyWhopper (Jul 5, 2008)

Emi said:


> So if you own a July week, you can only reserve in other Hyatt from January to June. You would have to buy your second week with the same use week date to combine the points to use in the club. In other words, if you own a July week and bought a January week, you would never be able to combine the points because their Club Use Period are different.



This is not correct.  One can book any available reservation 12 months before their actual use week.

Furthermore, if one owned both a July and January week one could combine their points and have 6 months where they "overlap" and are both un restricted CUP points.

-Dewey


----------



## Carmel85 (Jul 5, 2008)

DeweyWhopper said:


> This is not correct.  One can book any available reservation 12 months before their actual use week.
> 
> Furthermore, if one owned both a July and January week one could combine their points and have 6 months where they "overlap" and are both un restricted CUP points.
> 
> -Dewey



Dewey,

You are 100% correct I too own July and December and love the Hyatt program year in year out.

I wish I could buy another 2000 or 2200 point week but the wife says no.
*
 Is there anybody out there selling a 2000 or 2200 point week?*

If so please send me a PM because a good friend of mire is wanting to buy a week.

Thank you


----------



## nolesman98 (Jul 5, 2008)

I bought a mid May week.  And thanks for the info.


----------



## Kal (Jul 6, 2008)

nolesman98 said:


> ...I know I would have double the maintenance fees if I bought two "cheap" units versus one more expensive unit...


 
Just remember, over a 10 year period you will pay >$5,000 more in maintenance fees than if you purchased a single high point value unit.

As a bit more clarification you are buying the point value of the units you own.  You also have a deed for a specific unit-week.  The "fixed-week" aspect ONLY applies to the guaranteed usage of a specific unit.  If you choose not to use that unit it's just a matter of points managment.  The points can be used to reserve a unit over an 18-month period.  Please note, I am saying 18-month where other knowledgeable Hyatt owners say "12-months".  Believe it or not, we are saying the same thing.  In my broader case, I include a situation where you reserve a unit 1 day less than 52 weeks after you receive your points.  The reserved week would occur ~6 months later.  That gives you the 18 months.  Now if you did not reserve a unit during the first 12 months, then the last 6-months is subject to more restrictive reservations.  However, you can still reserve a unit just short of 18 months from the time you receive your points, but you would have to complete the stay before the 18-month time expires.


----------



## nolesman98 (Jul 6, 2008)

Carmel,


I'm curious as to why you reccommended putting the title into a trust or LC.  I know you have to have the name(s) on the deeds be exactly the same in order to combime pts, but if the name is my name , and it's exactly the same on both deeds, that should suffice, right?

Or are there other reasons to use a trust or LC besides just being able to combine your pts?


----------



## Carmel85 (Jul 6, 2008)

nolesman98 said:


> Carmel,
> 
> 
> I'm curious as to why you reccommended putting the title into a trust or LC.  I know you have to have the name(s) on the deeds be exactly the same in order to combime pts, but if the name is my name , and it's exactly the same on both deeds, that should suffice, right?
> ...




Yes you can of course put it in just your name but if you wife or kids want to use it you will have to get them a guest certificate. If it is only in your name it is only yours to use.

Again if it is in a family trust or LLC almost anybody can use your timeshare with out a guest certificate. 

You can send me a PM if you would like a little more insight on ways to title using % of ownership.

You will get through ROFR no problem.


----------



## DeweyWhopper (Jul 6, 2008)

I've often heard that the titles of two different weeks need to be the *exact *same in order to combine them.  In my case, that was not true.  I own one week in my and my wife's name.  The other week was accidentally titled in just my name.  Hyatt still combined them in to one membership number and combined the points too!  I did have to complete some extra paperwork and pay a ( I believe ) $100 processing fee, but they did actually combine them even though they are titled differently.

-Dewey


----------



## DeweyWhopper (Jul 6, 2008)

Kal said:


> The points can be used to reserve a unit over an 18-month period.  Please note, I am saying 18-month where other knowledgeable Hyatt owners say "12-months".  Believe it or not, we are saying the same thing.  In my broader case, I include a situation where you reserve a unit 1 day less than 52 weeks after you receive your points.  The reserved week would occur ~6 months later.  That gives you the 18 months.  .



Kal, 

In your example, couldnt you even say 24 months?  Lets say you convert your week to points the first day available.  Then 12 months later, less one day, you make a reservation almost 12 months out, like July 2-4 2009 at Hyatt CP, that would give you almost 24 months.  Right?

-Dewey


----------



## nolesman98 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm sorry, but this newbie is a little confused.  

Are you all saying that if  I want to buy two Hyatt weeks in order to combine the points, I need to buy the weeks close together in time?  Or does that not matter?


----------



## Carmel85 (Jul 6, 2008)

Dewey,

Hyatt made a mistake with yours so I wouldn't bring it to their attention. In most cases the names have to match Im sure Hyatt understood it was you wife same last name,address,email etc....Didnt you buy your timeshare through the Haytt broker?

In regards to the Nolsman I would buy any week you can and combine both your weeks, if they are close or apart it is your choice as long as you combine you points who cares 1400+1400 still equals 2800 great hyatt points in Hyatt's eyes.

*I really need to find a 2200 or 2000 point week for a friend please send me a PM if you know any for sale.
*
Thank you.


----------



## Kal (Jul 6, 2008)

DeweyWhopper said:


> Kal,
> 
> In your example, couldnt you even say 24 months? Lets say you convert your week to points the first day available. Then 12 months later, less one day, you make a reservation almost 12 months out, like July 2-4 2009 at Hyatt CP, that would give you almost 24 months. Right?
> 
> -Dewey


 
Unfortunately the stay must be completed before the points for that year terminate.  That would be 18 months if you booked the unit during CUP.  However, if you booked the unit at the very last day of LCUP, that would extend the points life another 60 days i.e. stretch them out for 20 months.


----------



## Kal (Jul 6, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> ...*I really need to find a 2200 or 2000 point week for a friend please send me a PM if you know any for sale.*
> 
> Thank you.


 
I have a friend who is selling two 1880 point weeks (Sunset Harbor) but hasn't listed them yet.  A very good price.


----------



## DeweyWhopper (Jul 7, 2008)

Kal said:


> Unfortunately the stay must be completed before the points for that year terminate.  That would be 18 months if you booked the unit during CUP.  However, if you booked the unit at the very last day of LCUP, that would extend the points life another 60 days i.e. stretch them out for 20 months.



Kal,

I thought if you have points in CUP, you can make any reservation that was available, even if your points move to LCUP tomorrow, and that reservation was 364 days from now.  So I called Hugh in Member Services and he confirmed that it works that way.  He stated that you DONT have to complete the stay before your points expire, only that you need to make the reservation during CUP if the reservation is outside of 60 days.  

:whoopie: So, I still think one could potentially have 24 months to make a Club reservation!

-Dewey


----------



## Kal (Jul 7, 2008)

Then why wouldn't it be 25 months, or 26 months or forever?


----------



## DeweyWhopper (Jul 7, 2008)

Kal said:


> Then why wouldn't it be 25 months, or 26 months or forever?



I went online yesterday and the farthest out a reservation could be made was just barely shy of 12 months.  Which makes sense, as a reservation needs to be released by the actual owner before it goes to Club.  The earliest that could happen would be 12 months in advance.  So if one converts his week to points on the first day available, they would have 12 months of CUP and then on the last day of CUP they could potentially make a reservation 12 months in advance.  Hence the 24 months.

Kal / Carmel85, what do you think, does my logic make sense?


----------

